# Modification of post unsubscribing the poster from the thread - v2



## geve

Continuing this thread, also known as "the Geve malediction" - and testing the power of Jana's wand after the forum upgrade...


----------



## Jana337

How's that? 

Jana


----------



## geve

Jana337 said:


> How's that?
> 
> Jana


Well well well... We might never know what the disease was, but it seems that I'm cured! (either this, or you were downgraded Jana  ) What a relief! Now you can all proceeed modifying my posts as you wish.


----------



## Jana337

geve said:


> Well well well... We might never know what the disease was, but it seems that I'm cured! (either this, or you were downgraded Jana  ) What a relief! Now you can all proceeed modifying my posts as you wish.


Glad to hear the news!  

If power withdrawal syndroms arrive, I'll just ban you. 

Jana


----------



## geve

Aaaaaaaaaargh!!!

I've just been "unsubscribed" from a thread after one of my posts was modified in the French Resources forum.

So it seems I'm not cured then. 
Maybe it's just you Jana who can't do it anymore! no no, don't ban me!


----------



## geve

> Last edited by Jana337 : Yesterday at 11:58 PM. Reason: kick!


Sorry, Jana, but no. You seem to have lost your power.  

So is this some kind of priviledge that is passed among mods? _"Here, now it is your turn to fiddle with geve's subscriptions. Enjoy the treat."_?


----------



## Jana337

geve said:


> Sorry, Jana, but no. You seem to have lost your power.
> 
> So is this some kind of priviledge that is passed among mods? _"Here, now it is your turn to fiddle with geve's subscriptions. Enjoy the treat."_?


So who was the rascal? I forgot the privilege on the mod playground and did not notice who picked it. 

Jana


----------



## geve

Jana337 said:


> So who was the rascal? I forgot the privilege on the mod playground and did not notice who picked it.
> 
> Jana


Are you asking for names? I'll gladly supply a list if you wish!  So far, four different mods (including you) have enjoyed the privilege, in 4 different sub-forums (to my knowledge - but once again, there might have been more times!!).

I thought that this 3.6 guy had the playground under control and made sure everyone behaved...


----------



## ireney

Just a question (since I quite often don't follow which threads I've subscribed to or not or which of my posts have been modified or not). Are we sure it doesn't happen to anyone else? That this is indeed a case of geve paying for speaking against WRF in a previous life in an alternative reality?


----------



## cuchuflete

Geve is the Blonde Official Seriously Sarcastic forero for the French Republic, or, in short, the BOSS.  She did not speak against WRF in her previous incarnations, which have been split and merged to create her new, properly subscribed, entity.  This is all about the temporal infandibula, as described by K. Vonnegut in The Sirens of Titan.  Jana has confirmed the veracity of this explanation, so it must be operable, except perhaps on Thursdays with a full moon.


----------



## geve

Precisely, Ireney, there is no way to know for sure how many of us are affected!! We can't estimate the scope of the epidemic. At least I know I have the disease, that's a small compensation compared to those who wander freely on the forums without even knowing that they're ill.



cuchuflete said:


> Geve is the Blonde Official Seriously Sarcastic forero for the French Republic, or, in short, the BOSS.


How come this doesn't appear in my title, instead of "Senior Member"? (this would be useful, especially for junior members who might not realize who they're addressing)



cuchuflete said:


> her previous incarnations, which have been split and merged to create her new, properly subscribed, entity.


What?? What does this mean, have you been modifying the genes of my account?


----------



## badgrammar

What?  Geve is a she?  Well, I'll be!  I always just assumed...



geve said:


> Precisely, Ireney, there is no way to know for sure how many of us are affected!! We can't estimate the scope of the epidemic. At least I know I have the disease, that's a small compensation compared to those who wander freely on the forums without even knowing that they're ill.
> 
> 
> How come this doesn't appear in my title, instead of "Senior Member"? (this would be useful, especially for junior members who might not realize who they're addressing)
> 
> 
> What?? What does this mean, have you been modifying the genes of my account?


----------



## timpeac

I've been affected by the Geve disease of being unsubscribed if a moderator edits your post. Being the exceptionally helpful chap I am I added a link in the Japanese forum resources sticky. Flaminius being the exceptionally wise chap he is edited it as usual to say that the link had been checked and approved and this has had the effect of unsubscribing me from the thread.

Is this a random VB bug?


----------



## cuchuflete

timpeac said:


> Is this a random VB bug?



Tim,
I've checked all the car magazines I subscribe to, and have found multiple references to a VW bug, but none to a VB bug.
Could this be another BE/AE thingy?


----------



## timpeac

VBulletin - the software that is the body of the forums.


----------



## geve

Oh good!! Tim must have a wee bit more credibility than I do, that should help. I'm so happy!


----------



## geve

I've just realized that a thread I had started was merged with another one, which unsubscribed me from the thread. Is this supposed to happen normally? (I mean, does that happen to normal members too??)


----------



## Jana337

Yes.  Only people subscribed to one of the thread survive as subscribers (and the same for splitting). I wish vB developers would fix it.

Jana


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

geve said:


> Oh good!! Tim must have a wee bit more credibility than I do, that should help. I'm so happy!


Well... I know my "credibility" can't be as high as Tim's, but just want to help the BOSS. 
I just realized I was unsubscribed to _this _thread. It's a thread I'm sure I subscribed to follow the "Geve malediction story" since the beginning (even if I didn't post). So I re-subscribed just now...
Is there any "timeout" for a subscription? Or this merely occurs to threads whose first poster is Geve?


----------



## geve

Thank you Karine, the BOSS appreciates it. 
If you'll allow a language-related comment (hence off-topic in this forum): some people get their inventions or discoveries named after them; _I _get to have "the Geve disease"... but hey, that's probably more than what I could have hoped for!


KaRiNe_Fr said:


> I just realized I was unsubscribed to _this _thread. It's a thread I'm sure I subscribed to follow the "Geve malediction story" since the beginning (even if I didn't post). So I re-subscribed just now...


Are you sure you hadn't subscribed to the other thread? (this one is the v2)


KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Is there any "timeout" for a subscription?


I don't think there's a timeout for subscriptions... or I probably wouldn't have 2264 subscribed threads as for today.


KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Or this merely occurs to threads whose first poster is Geve?


As much as I would like to use this hypothesis to feed my paranoia, I don't think it's the case: I'm pretty sure I have never ever started a thread in Japanese! (actually I realized only a couple days ago that there was a Japanese forum  )


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

geve said:


> Are you sure you hadn't subscribed to the other thread? (this one is the v2)


I think I subscribed to both.  But errare humanum est! (and the other part diabolicum...  )


geve said:


> I don't think there's a timeout for subscriptions... or I probably wouldn't have 2264 subscribed threads as for today.


I meant if you don't post yourself to this thread... This was only an assumption... WR tell me I susbcribed a couple of thousand threads too, but I never checked if it's true. 


geve said:


> As much as I would like to use this hypothesis to feed my paranoia, I don't think it's the case: I'm pretty sure I have never ever started a thread in Japanese! (actually I realized only a couple days ago that there was a Japanese forum  )


Fair enough.


----------

